# How to remove Jetta 05-09 inner door panel?



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 07 Jetta and I want to take off the door panel inside to look at the speakers...I got the 3 bolts using an allen wrench and the one on the inside but now what? I was stuck and I didn't want to break anything. I can't find one thing on the web about it either.
What is the next step to taking this thing off?


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: How to remove Jetta 05-09 inner door panel? (BriGreentea)*

anyone?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How to remove Jetta 05-09 inner door panel? (BriGreentea)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ynh24TRcSg


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: How to remove Jetta 05-09 inner door panel? (Eric D)*

Awesome! Thank you.
I would have never figured step 1 out...now it makes sense.


----------

